# How about another photo thread?



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

For a while we had some great photo posts going. I don't recall seeing one lately so here goes. I took some backyard shots yesterday on a beautiful, sunny New Orleans afternoon. How about some nice wintery shots from the northerners?

My favorite shot from yesterday is the one below, and the slideshow of the rest is here.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice post Charlie, Thanks for the photos …beautiful views of N.O. greenery ! Our silly Azaleas are blooming now but we are supposed to get a hard frost in the next few days…..so much for early spring buds !


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Stunning!

Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
(The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood is now online!)


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

GMman, those are great! It looks like you had that deer eating out of your hand.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The Christmas Catcus blooming in our Solarium where we have the spa.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nothing like a good Christmas cactus! I lost mine last year in a rare freeze and haven't replaced it yet.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Charlie; First picture is of my backyard today (no snow) in Palmer,MA, the second picture is after the Nor-eastern storm Oct 31,2011.
-Don


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Three pm Saturday, my backyard..


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Gives this southern boy shivers, Glen!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I just walked outside to see what 24 degrees felt like with my coffee in my hand…and a hot air baloon was going directly overhead…and I wished I had my camera…great idea charlie…


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Here in my part of sunny Portugal we don't often get snow, but we do sometimes…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice pictures!


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

I didn't know you were a photographer Charlie. Great pictures and beautiful flowers! I wanted to post some too, but I still can't figure out that photo bucket or flickr as far as that goes. Spent 45 minutes trying to figure it out. I'm done.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, Janice. You know you can post photos directly into your post from your computer. Just click on the "img" button at the top, then click on "choose file" to browse to the photo on your computer. Then you click the "insert this image" button, and your photo will be uploaded. You can click the green "preview" button to make sure it's there, and then post your reply.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are a few shots that I took from inside the house the morning after the Oct 30, 2011 snow storm.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A great bunch of photos.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That's some snow, Chuck!

My son spent one semester in Worcester after hurricane Katrina, and he said that was enough cold to last him the rest of his life.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Great Post Charlie! Photography is one of my OTHER Hobbies. Usually have my Little Kodak Digital with me especially if I'm just "Goin' Out ForA Drive" or something like that. It's only 3.1 Mega Pixels but it gets the job done.

Especially if you know how to use the *"Shutter Release"* Properly as Versus *"Whackin' The Hell" out of it *...LOL..

Love to Post a few here. Thank You!!

This one is in a small bay off of Lake Ontario, in a Park. Freezing Rain most of the day, it just stopped and the Sun was just begining to set, off to the right.










WOW! They really cut them down. That was 933×700 and it dropped to 500×375. I guess it's the Width that sets it??

Try this one. it's the other way round …LOL..

A Conservation Area I go to quite a bit, mainly for Photos. I just turned off a Slushy Highway and straight into this. *Hit The BRAKES!! *......Newly Fallen Snow, not yet disturbed.










I'm thinking the Magic Number is 500 ....LOL… That was 533×800 and came out here at 333×500. I'm also downsizing them so they'll fit.

This one is my *All Time Favourite *so far. I was in a Food Court. Had the Camera because I had to get a New Battery. *MY LUCKY DAY!! *....A "Challenged" Mother pushing her Little Girl in a Stroller with Her "Service Dog" came in. Goldens Are The BEST!! I had one for 12 Years.* "A Kiss For Goldie".*










That's better! I UPPED that one.

I was driving home from a Friends place one night. Took a few side roads. OOPS! BRAKES! Actually it was right in front of an OLD Cemetery that I'd been to before. Looks like an ORB in the Upper Right Corner. QUICK! Call William Shatner! Maybe I can get on "Weird Of What!!!"










Flowers and/or Insects are another favourite. This was taken on a Macro Setting. Flower is actually only about 1" across. I have NO idea what kind it is or The Bugs on it either. They were all there to *ENJOY*...Not to eat each other…LOl…










I also have a fetish (Say What?) okay …Like Railway Tracks. This is up North on a Fishing Trip. Ran it through my Litle Editor and did a Sepia on it. Used it for My Desktop for a while.










Okay. That's enough for now. Don't want to Hog too much of Your Great Post Charlie. This is a Hell of a lot better then taking Picture then leaving them on your Computer to look at once and a while!!

Thanks Again Charlie!* "I'll Be Back" *.....says The Terminator ..LOl.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rick, those are fantastic photos.

Most "regular" folks don't understand that it's not about the camera as much as it is about the eye of the photographer. You've obviously got a great one.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's a couple of photos of a 'hoarfrost' event from about a year ago: 
This happens during a very cold day, when warm, moist air suddenly moves in and the moisture condenses on the cold surfaces and re-freezes.  thanks for looking! Thanks, CharlieM!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)




----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

My backyard about 10 minutes ago.


















Forecast 4 to 12 inches tomorrow. Better go get the sled waxed up.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Sunrise on Jan. 10th of this year.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Charlie:* Thanks for the Compliment! I think I got the "Size" thing figured out!! If they come from Photobucket they'll take up the whole space here. 1024×768 (above). If they come via Computer/Amazon they Resize them to 500 Wide by whatever. PIDDLE!! ..LOL…

GREAT PHOTOS ALL!! Lot's of colour in that one "darin"!! Gona have a look see and Post a few more. OH! Just remembered …THINK I did a "Project" on my "Kitchen Wall Photo Display Rack" Look later.

I Planted some *"Russian Mammoth Sunflowers"* last year.GEEZ!! Went OVER 8 Feet Tall and at least 12" to 18" Heads! Birds AND *Yellow Jackets *(for some reason) Loved them!

This is a Macro of one of them. His "Buddy" was Walking around my Right Hand and Arm when I took this.










Fishing Last Year. This Bullfrog Befriended us so we kept Him/Her with us for the day. Is this a "Contented Bull Frog" or what??










At my Cousins Cottage by Natural Light.










Conservation Area Pathway (As Above Snowy Entrance)










This "Green Buggy" was on the same Railing/Handrail. Have NO idea what it is???










Rick


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

More great photos, Rick. Thanks!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank YOU Charlie! Great Post!! By the way if you or anyone else wants to Copy anything I put on here just "Right Click" and "Save Picture As". My Pleasure!!

This is the Link to My Project on the "Kitchen Wall Photo Disply" ..... http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30432


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

beautiful photos!!!

I haven't taken any photos lately (therefore - no photo forum postings)

here's one taken almost 8 months months ago 









my grandson … 4 days old.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Awwwww. Congratulations, Grandma! That's one beautiful baby.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks… and yes he is


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

*darins* nice sunrise, must have been something in the air that day.
Here's one of a sunset here in the North East.









Here I had 26" of snow from the Oct 30th storm and didn't have any more 
snow till this past weekend.

Here's a pic of the Oct storm,.. and yes thats a car in the drive


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

It's -11 F here in North Dakota! So if you don't mind Charlie, I'll just look at your picture, and all the other WARM ones, while I sit by my heater.


----------



## paulw2 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great pointy haired pic of your grandson. Cute kid!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

and we didn't even pose him-the hair and hands were "natural".


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Gorgeous unset *CampD*. We are now getting a little of the white stuff here. Supposed to get 10-18 inches, with the temp at -8° F right now. Hopefully no wind, since that cools it even more.

All in all, there are some awesome pictures being shown. Thanks for the thread Charlie.

*Rick* -

Not so sure I could have got the yellow jacket. Not allergic or anything, just typically get stung by them.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey!! That Little guy looks just like me! (65+ Years Ago) *Nice One Ms Debbie!!*

WHOA!! I just thought! I get a* Birthday this Year. Leap Day Baby,* 29th. DARN!* I Hate it when that happens!! ;-}*

These Pics are *"For The Birds." * They Nested right outside of my Front Door. So! Out comes the Camera!!

They got so use to me it didn't bother them a bit. *No ZOOM on these.* I was Leaning on the Bench where one of them is Standing on the Arm Rest.

*First Pic orients the other ones.* Nest was in the Spruce at the Back beside the White Pole. The other Bench was a neighbour *"Throw Away"* that I Claimed and Re-Built. Looked kinnda "Bare" so I did the *2 Kiddies *from a 2" drawing, from somewhere.










Feeding Time!!! Again!!










They Never Stopped Feeding!!









This Guy (I Think) Had a Habit of Falling Out Of The Nest!! *Sorry Pal. Rick ain't got no Worms for You! *Quality of Pic not all that good. Kinda Hard to Control a Wee One and Focus a Camera at the same time.









He Gave up and decided to have a *Little Snooze!*










Maybe I should call myself* "The Bird Whisperer"* ...LOL…

*Enjoy Guys!!*

Rick


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

One of my wife's orchids checking out the -20 c and snow from the kitchen window.










(and yes I got dumped on for moving it there ! )


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Where do all the Northern Robins go in the Winter? Why they become "snowbirds" and head to Texas for the Winter… *;-)*

I guess they really love all the Juniper berries.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I wish I could get 'em to pose like that for me, Mike.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Charlie,
Whut kin I say, chicks, er uh "birds" like me. *;-)*

BTW, 600mm Orion Telescope with an early Canon Digital Rebel DSLR on a tripod. Leslie and I find that it pretty much takes ~600mm of focal length to get good close-ups. Never mind having ~25 bird feeders off the front porch facing down a ridge so that we are looking straight ahead when viewing into the trees. In other words, lots of lucky positioning to get a few really good shots. I think the Canon is now reading over 10,000 exposures over it's lifespan thus far.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That's why I stick mostly to flowers. They let you get real close without getting spooked.

The photo at the top of the page was taken with my Nikon D3100 and a Tamron 60mm f2.0 lens. That wide aperture makes it easy to get those nice, blurry backgrounds that highlight a subject so nicely. Not much use for birding, though.


----------



## yank (Feb 1, 2007)

Great photos all…... I was born and raised south of Worcester. Ma. Had my fill of snow for 19 years. I now reside in Al. Yes we have had some snow at times. My home is near Montgomery, and when bad winter storms come thru, areas north of Montgomery get the worst of it. We may get a dusting, but at times we have had up to 8".

The best time for a good look at snow, is the next day, when it is pristine, undisturbed and shimmering in the morning light. After that, forget it.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

We can still get that effect with the 600mm f/7.5 plus Canon setup when the bird is close (takes a lot of waiting). Here is a Rufous Hummingbird, a Native West Texas bird and a winter bird for us in Central Texas, taken in December of 2007. The background of the late autumn color changed leaves almost looks like a canvas highlighting the bird's coloration.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh you guys have got some neat stuff going..Mike that Hummer's fantastic !
And my camera maker's filed for chapter 11.
Kodak, but my 123 sport isn't doing anything like THAT stuff, maybe if I keep studying the manual ?
Naw..
Keep it up please .


----------



## Randy63 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice shot Charlie and like your slide show. Photography and Woodworking are the second loves of my life. The last few years I haven't done much work with either only because of health problems. One of the members here shares a great deal of his day to day experiences with me which gives me a real feeling of participating when I can't right at the moment. He's become a true friend and that's Roger Bean. Anyway thought I would share a couple of photos from the same spot at different times of the year. We live faiirly close to Yosemite N.P. so I used to spend a great deal of time photographing the park. This location is called Valley View and the first was photographed in the Spring and the second in the Winter. Snow is late coming this year but last night and this weekend will bring plenty of snow.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Magnificent, Randy, as are all your landscapes.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

OK Randy, you can almost see my cabin in that image! I lived down in Yosemite Village for two years as a National Park Ranger! I sure miss that place!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

On the way to the job site last week, the guys stopped to get coffee and I'm left in the truck to guard the tools. Always carry a camera I tell my daughter and that day I got lucky. Twenty pigeons having breakfast when something startled them, me with a Panasonic DMC ZS-7 resting on the rear view mirror and my finger on the shutter. f/4.9 1/125sec. Given their eviction notice they were.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice, opportunistic shot, Gene!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Gene,
I love motion shots! Cool!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes winter. 
My truck rails first thing in the morning. Stainless steel rod running down the centre of teak.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

amazing photos.

I'm in love with the snoozing baby bird …. TOO TOO TOO cute!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Shot this late yesterday evening in the French Quarter. Not a great photo… poor lighting and using my point & shoot on max telephoto. But I like the colors, and the juxtaposition of the relationships between the dogs and their owners.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

yes indeed!! 
Interesting how the two elements of "nature" (not that the humans aren't nature) provide perfect balance with the cacophony of man-made items


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great Charlie


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Alleganey State park New York


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Niagara Power Project were table saws get the power!


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

Winter on the Prairie


----------



## cuttwice (Jan 18, 2011)

Winter in the harbor…


----------



## cuttwice (Jan 18, 2011)

...and, since it's a woodworking forum, after all…


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Ms. Debbie..
Y'all paying attention..(I know you're watching this forum ;-)
There's potential for an album here..like "Charlie's Angels shoot the world"..
or….. ?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ahhhhh, Glen….. It doesn't get any better than beautiful wooden sailboats!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm thinking you're right


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Back to winter, eh?
My festive truck, round about Christmas last year.








Close up and happily quite blurry.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

very nice.

Yes, we do have a lot of photographers in our woodworking community!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Pink Slide


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks Charlie .. we are now connected to other photo-sharing threads.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's one from Nevada. Boy Scout hike.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

My house in the winter in Minnesota a couple of years ago.










My house in the summer.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Im pretty sure that this is the ceiling within the State House in St. Louis where the Dred Scott case was held.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chrisstef: That would be the court house in St Louis. It's across the street from the St. Louis Arch.

Missouri Digital Heritage

Saint Louis Historical Old Courthouse

I worked across the street from the Arch and the Old Courthouse for many years.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's another pretty famous dome:


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

@moron - some real stunning pictures there, like the one with mirrored red and how you sneaked summer in at the end. Here's my backyard beauty in red.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

awesome!!
All these photos deserve a beautiful frame.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

BRrrrr…. All those snow cover images look fantastic! Well done!

Though, I have to admit, I am very happy to be viewing them from south central Texas! Somehow I just do NOT miss those cold, wet, salty feet from navigating all those salted sidewalks and streets of the Great White North! BRrrr….

*;-)*


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

You're right Karson it was the Court House. I didnt get to spend as much time in there as i wanted to, we were only there for a few days for my brother in laws wedding a few Decembers back, but it was very impressive architecturally.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

dawn last week (1/18/12)
from my deck
northern new mexico
.








.








.








.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

David! Good to see you. Beautiful sky!


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

winter








spring








summer








fall


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Woke up to this today.


















Just another mess to clean-up


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Found these on my Computer. I THINK they are from 3 to 4 Years ago. There was an *"Eclipse Of The Moon"* that was to take place about 3 or 4 AM. So I thought I'd see what I could do with my Little Kodak 3.1 Pixel Camera.

*HAD to be as Steady as possibble *so I set it up on my *Tripod,* put it on *"Time Exposure"* so your not *touching the Camera when it takes the Shot*. That is also a good way to do it for *ANY Pictures *if the Situation allows it. It avoids* "Blurry Pictures"* that are usually a result of *Hand Held Shots and Movement when the Shutter Release is Pushed in.*

I took about Ten Shots. These are the* 3 Best Of The Bunch.*

--------------------------------------------------------









---------------------------------------------------------









---------------------------------------------------------









---------------------------------------------------------

*A Couple of UFO'S went Streaking Past but I Missed them. ....LOL…*


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Visiting an Old Family Friend on* BOOT HILL.* Fred was a Nice guy….... maybe Too Nice!!! (Or GOOD)...LOL…

*"Fearless Fred Lies Here Dead, Because He Was Caught …...In The Wrong Bed."*

------------------------------------------------------










------------------------------------------------------

Please excuse the Poor Quality. A Lady Friend took the Pic. She had a Habit of *"Slamming Down"* the Shutter Release.

However She has a LOT of other GREAT Qualities, so I Forgave Her. ....LOL..


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great eclipse photos , Rick. Too bad "Fred" wasn't around to see it.


----------



## HenryH (Jan 29, 2009)

This is a Cherry Tree at Bryn Mawr college I took today. It is a 'Mazzard Cherry' from Europe not an American Black cherry. None the less it is huge and is spectacular in Spring bloom. The photography is not my best but I hope it conveys a little of how cool this tree is. 
The first pic the branch comes straight out about 20ft and the gracfullu bends back on itself. All perpendicular to the the trunk! The saddle part of the branch is well worn from every stundent of the past fifty years sitting on it.










This pic a branch on the opposite side extends staight out for about 30ft.









Same place this is a Hickory? (not sure) but the branch is cool.


----------



## HenryH (Jan 29, 2009)

One of my other hobbies is landscape photography. Because the previous pics were not my best here is a couple of pics of Bristle cone pines from a trip to California in 2010.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great shots, Henry. Thanks for jumping on board!


----------



## MrsBob (Jul 18, 2011)

My pretty Big leaf Maple!










A very small sampling of why this will be the last winter for my pretty Big leaf Maple!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I took this shot after some recent bird feeder maintenance on a nice 65° winter day. Y'all can keep the snow, I'll keep the birds feed untill they return to see ya.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Lady Bugs are one of my Favourite Insect Subjects. This "Macro Momma" is feasting on my Neighbours Lettuce.










A Monarch Butterfly Wing. A Test Actually. The Entire Butterfly is encased in a 10" Dia. Plastic? (Forgot the name of the substance) that I gave to my Mom Many Years ago.










More Railway Tracks. Got my T-Shirt all Dirty on this one. Probably Creosote! UH OH!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

amazing photos!!


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Snow storm from a couple of years ago.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

nice. A "kabam" of colour in a sea of white.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

A week and a bit ago, looking WAY up, no telephoto, from the front of the Riu Emerald Bay in Mazatlan.
The trees and bushes were full of Myna and other small birds making all sorts of songs.
Until about three in the afternoon.
Thats when the Frigate birds would sail in to take advantage of the thermals up the hotel's ocean side








Thats when it became very very quiet at ground level.









The Frigates have a three to 4 foot wingspan.
And just for fun, some good eating on display.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

I try to stay out of the Non-Shop Topics but I dropped in and found this, WOW you guys take some GREAT pictures. I do a little picture taking and I just shoot things of interest.

This first one is a Geocache site here in Niagara Falls. It took me about a dozen trips to find it 11/6/09.









The New York Power Athority ice breakers Daniel Joncaire and Breaker 11/6/09









The next few are from a hike I took along the hiking path along the Upper Niagara River 11/6/09

























The ice breaker William H. Latham out on the dock for a refitting 11/6/09









Friday March 11,2011 the day of the sunami and the fire at Pirece Ave. Pres. Church. From my front porch.

















I took this one with a tripod and a 10 second time delay.









And one taken 2/16/12 when my neighbor's car got torched in the alley









Thanks for looking.
MIKE


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice ones, Mike. That fire photo is amazing!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice!!
I love park bench photos!!


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

who says it never snows in the south…....christmas day 2011 southern tennessee…....










looks like someone forgot to put the 4-wheeler up the night before…..










he looks sad, but he always looks sad…......he wont come in either…...


----------



## hydrohillbilly (Jan 28, 2012)

T-Bob gaurding my planer shavings


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

We had some wind gusts over 50 mph yesterday. Today I was walking in some nearby woods and noticed a tree that had snapped off.










What caught my eye was the way that it ended up horizontal about eight feet off the ground.



















The fallen tree happened to get into the narrow V formed by two trunks of another tree that splits right near the ground.










In another area, these leaves stood out from the drab colors.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's a lot of snow!! More than we've seen here in SW Ontario this winter. 
the fallen tree is very cool.


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

@debbie…..we had over 36" of snow here on the mountain in southern tn last year. not even an inch so far this year and that looks like all we are going to get…....go figger!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's pretty scary - what effect will that have on the water table, on the plant life, on the animals, etc. 
But, it is what it is… and the challenge is to adapt to what Mother Nature gives us.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Just stepped out on my back deck and took this one.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

What a cutie Deb, you're a lucky gal. My granddaughter starts college this fall, "poopy lip", at least the two boy are still young. 2 and 8 y/o.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

awww !!!


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

Sometimes my dogs like to go for drive.


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

took over a thousand pics on our trip up the maine coast couple years ago…i guess this is my favorite…










can't remember the lighthouse….....i want to say marshall point.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Sometimes I take my dogs for a ride too!


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Pic from my front deck looking out over Lake Superior; it's been a grey, grey winter!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

I may have posted this before, but heres my contribution










Fractal ice patterns on my car bonnet (hood). I wish I could have just spray lacquered them in place to keep.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh, Martyn, that's amazing !
Great shot !


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

These are all great photos, good way to start my day, thanks all.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Martyn, very cool in both ways! The only way to keep it is by what you did, take a picture.
MIKE


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*UH OH Charlie!* Things seem to be slowing down on here. Can't let that happen on a GREAT POST like this one!!

*Agree with Mike.* Martyn, that is a Great Picture!! Gonna be gone for good and No Second Chance!
------------------------------------------------------

Fishing up North in Ontario. 6 AM. It's almost Creepy Scary when the water is absolutely Calm and the Fog is still Lifting.

This is a Shot I took that always looks good when you see it in Person but Lacks a little something when you get it on the Computer.

So I ran it through a Neat Little Photo Editor I have on here. Looks a Little more "Interesting" now ….I Think ….. LOl..

--------------------------------------------------









--------------------------------------------------

Man! They really Downsize these when you use the Sites "Amazon" downloader. Oh well. It's still a good "Thing" for the Site.

Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Kortright Conservation Centre again. Dead Tree that the Woodpeckers obviously took a liking to.

---------------------------------------------------








---------------------------------------------------
Same Tree. Macro of the hole about Halfway Up.
---------------------------------------------------










---------------------------------------------------

Same Tree. Same Hole. Too many *Woodpeckers on LSD *having a GO at it!! ...LOL…

---------------------------------------------------










----------------------------------------------------

*Have A Great One Ya'll !!!!*

Rick


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that is beautiful. Love the colours.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank You Debbie! This is a Great Non Shop Post. I just *BRAVOED* your Statements in the "Other" Post.

We could have a Number of GOOD Non Shop Talk Posts that other LJ'ers would lok forward to Visiting if we get a few more like this one going.

The 17 Year Old Leap Year Kid: Rick

Gotta be Honest though. This Puberty Thing is Driving me Nuts!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks.

Great tree photos!!


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

some Photos taken on New Year's day a few years ago in Monterey Ca



















Then back home to Indiana:


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

ooh lovely.
I especially like the water photo-but then I'm a pisces so that makes sense


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

Another Water Pic for you 

Cypress Point in winter surf


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

oh I can hear the waves crashing against the rock and shore.. LOVELY . powerful


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

our pond last fall…....


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

oooooooooooh that is SO beautiful… look at all those colours and the reflection. 
I hear .. silence!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Speaking of water, I was *under* it in the Caribbean last week.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

ooooh isn't that wonderful!!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*WOW!! Lots of Great Photos Coming On Here! *

I enjoy doing Macro Photos, especially of Flowers, mainly Wild Ones.

The First One is when I was "Teaching" myself "How To". It's a Rose in a Neighbours Garden. Sprinkled some water on it just to see what the effect would be.

It's 2 Years Old and I've looked at it Dozens of times. *HELLO!!* Anyone else see what I saw for the first time tonight in the Rose Picture??

I just now put the Borders on all of them. 
-----------------------------------------------










-----------------------------------------------

A Water Lily on Lake Simcoe. Ms. Debbie will probably know where that Lake is.
------------------------------------------------










------------------------------------------------

A Scottish Thistle in a Field behind My Place.

------------------------------------------------










-------------------------------------------------
Wild Queen Ann's Lace. Also behind me.

-------------------------------------------------









-------------------------------------------------


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Pictures of flowers in my yard.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes, I do know "Lake Simcoe"


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

how high's the water, mamma…....


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Rick, you mean the eyes and partial face in the centre of the rose?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Bagtown got it!! *Good for you!! I think there's a Harley Davidson in the Qeen Ann's Lace, but you have to connect the Dots to Find It ….LOL…. Oh! Wait! ..... It Might be a Dodge Charger Hemi 440 Six Pack???

*Wayne: *YOu got yourself a NICE PLACE there My Man!!

*millzit:* What the Hang is that up in the tree??

*"WOW!!! X 2"* Mr. Bagtown! This is Your's and You Wifes Cafe'??? 
------------------------------------------------------









------------------------------------------------------

GREAT Looking Eatery!! Club Sandwich is MINE!! I'll bet it's GOOD!!

------------------------------------------------------

This is My Kind of Bowling!! Great Lookin' Bunch of Happy People!! That YOU on the far Right? I see Jackass is one of your Buddies! Me also. He and Beth are Good People!! Swap a lot of e-mails. Added you as a Buddy if that's okay by you?

-------------------------------------------------------









-------------------------------------------------------

Catch You Later Fellow Canuck!!

Regards: Rick


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Haha
Yep that's me on the right.
That was a spectacular night.
Drop in anytime you're in the neighbourhood, great food and great coffee.
Jackass is only half an hour from here and I have yet to meet him face to face.
Gonna have to head over to shediac and introduce myself.
Adding you now.

Mike
Aka bagtown


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Guessing that'd be a "bear" van..

;-}


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Charlie, I don't remember seeing this but that's ok. Those pictures are absolutely beautiful and some of the others as well. I've never been to New Orleans before but I can imagine that it must be a beautiful place. I really appreciate this post and I can only say that I think that it's a real pity that most of us don't spend nearly the time that we should looking and wondering over all of the beautiful things in this world that we've been blessed with. I can tell from the pictures that you enjoyed taking them and what wonderful pictures they are and what a joy to look at. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, Charles. It seems like there must be something about woodworking and photography that goes together, because we've got some darned fine picture-takers around here.

And another snorkeling photo, this time off Cozumel:


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I love taking pictures. I'm afraid that I don't know much about photography but I sure do love it. A couple of years ago I was fortunate because a pair of robins built a nest within 20 feet of my chair on the patio and over the course of the month or so I spent a great deal of time observing them and took well over a thousand pictures of them. I really did grow to love those birds and their chicks and then one day they all left but I do cherish the pictures that they allowed me to take of them. The snorkeling photo is also beautiful. Take care, Charlie.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Heres a picture that I got in an email Ewen Michigan 1893


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Winter? Buh bye, for spring! is on the way in the "Great White North".


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Gene, I like it!
MIKE


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Bumping this thread. Sunday I went out for a bicycle ride (gas is too expensive to go joy riding on the Ural) and took the camera. Thought I'd just bump this thread up by posting these.









This is a picture that has been taken a gazillion time by unnumerable people from around the world. Niagara Falls, The American Falls in the forground and the Hourseshoe Falls in the background.









And here is a tourist family taking that same picture.









A tourist taking a picture of the American Falls. Facing the opposite way as my first picture. Camera was in macro and I didn't notice.









And this is what she was shooting.

Got some others I mighr post later if I like what I see.

MIKE


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

one can't get tired of looking at Niagara Falls!!! 
beautiful shots.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

here's a sad little crocus I found in my gardens yesterday.. poor little thing.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Aw those pics are nothing special but thanks. I got a pic on Sunday of some little dasies out in the park in the grass.
MIKE


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Following Mikes Desire to *"Thought I'd just bump this thread up by posting these."* I'll give it another Little *"Bump"* with some more *"Niagra Falls" Pics.*

*These are NOT My Photos. *They were sent to me a Long Time ago by a Friend.

I'm not 100% sure but I believe this is the ONLY Time* Niagra Falls has Completely Frozen Over. From 1911.*

=======================================================










=======================================================










=======================================================










=======================================================

Oddly enough ….... I don't recall having seen that in Person.

Rick


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

It looks like water was still going over the falls, but that there was a surface crust. The last picture where the person was standing looks like it has water spraying. And also the first picture.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you Karson for your *(Paragraph Removed On Edit. GOOD Non Shop Talk Posts are hard to come by.)*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Rick I'm sorry if it looks like I was making a derogatory comment about your pictures.

I've seen either these pictures or others that show the Falls being frozen over. I grew up not so far from Niagara and I remember as a kid watching the men cut blocks of ice from the river and stack them into the ice house not far from my school. Putting all of the sawdust around the ice to keep them from melting before the next winters ice was collected.

I remember falling through the ice in the river when I got too near some bushes and grass growing close to shore. When I got home I was walking inside an Ice Cube. My clothes were completely frozen from my arm pits down to my feet. I remember my mother stripping me down and putting my feet in cool water because warm water was so painful.

I know that beneath all of the ice is water.

The pictures of the frozen falls don't seem to show an ice dam that might have formed by blocks of ice getting jammed up and blocking off the flow of water. They seem to show an ice covering over the surface of the water and icicles that seem to have been formed by running water and also from the ever present spray that is all around the falls.

I have always wondered what happened to those millions of acre feet of water that goes over the falls. I don't ever remembered hearing about some massive flooding that occurred when the falls were frozen. So where did all that water go.

When I saw your pictures that was kind of like an Ah Ha moment. It answered those lingering questions of what happened to the water. It seemed to be showing to me that underneath all of the ice and behind that ice wall was a running and living river.

What I posted was just the Ah Ha comment and not all of the thoughts that were behind them.

Sorry for any confusion. If you think that I'm posting some inappropriate comments feel free to send me a PM and we can discuss them.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Now I'm curious about what offense Rick might have taken at your comments, Karson.

At any rate, thanks for those amazing photos, Rick. And thank you, Karson, for the personal insight. Being a born and raised southern boy, all that ice is hard to imagine.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Karson:*

*Thank you SIR for your Explanation. In fact I'D have to say after reading your explanation that you are absolutely CORRECT! *

The Entire Niagra River would NOT be able to come to a stop if in fact the Falls was Completely Frozen! The Flooding Downstream would be Horrendous!! The water Had to keep running somehow to prevent that.

"When I saw your pictures that was kind of like an *Ah Ha moment*. It answered those lingering questions of what happened to the water. It seemed to be showing to me that underneath all of the ice and behind that ice wall was a running and living river." *YEP! Had to be the case. *

"What I posted was just the Ah Ha comment and not all of the thoughts that were behind them." *That's a GOOD THING Karson! * I have one occassionally also. Usually in the WC …LOL.. From your Personal Experience as detailed above, there were a LOT of thoughts there!

*My Fault *was NOT using shear Logic or Common Sense ie. The Falls could NOT be Completely Frozen. I saw the Pictures and took them at Face Value.

"I remember falling through the ice in the river when I got too near some bushes and grass growing close to shore. When I got home I was walking inside an Ice Cube. My clothes were completely frozen from my arm pits down to my feet. I remember my mother stripping me down and putting my feet in cool water because warm water was so painful."

That's a hell of a hard way to find out there IS Water under the Ice Karson! Would of kept me away from the Water for a Long Time!! *...Ain't MOMS Great!! The have a Remedy for Everything!* I can still taste the "Scotts Emulsion" BURP!

"Sorry for any confusion. If you think that I'm posting some inappropriate comments feel free to send me a PM and we can discuss them." *No need for that at all Karson. You did a Very Nice and Honourable job of it right here! The way a true Gentleman would! Thank you for that. *

*I would also offer You my Apologies for "Jumping The Gun" and not giving your Comments the Thought they deserved. *

I got back here just in time to remove my Somewhat Derogatory, but Never Personal, comments. Also, as stated above I think Non-Shop Talk gets a Bad Rap and it could actually be a Great, Complimentary, Social Conversation "Hang Out" for a lot of good stuff.

Charlie has done a Hell of a Job with this Great Photo Thread and I just felt Bad about anything negative on here. 

Some really great Pictures on here! *Thanks Charlie!! *

*So. Karson if you agree. We're GOOD now! Okay by you? *

*Best Regards: Rick*

*PS:* I just gotta say …"I feel a LOT better now." It's Bothered me since last night that it even happened. Thanks again Karson!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

OK by me Rick.* Glad to make you a buddy.*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

An interesting face about the Falls they now say that 1/3 of the Canadian Falls is in America


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

Spring in the orchard. It had just rained the night before so most of the blossoms had been knocked off.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I can't even remember if I posted any of these….


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Rockies in March from US Hwy 93


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

Taken about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Incredible, Steve!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

To the casual observer, this drink appears to be frozen over and unavailable to those in need. Sharp eyes though will see that the Scotch underneath is still quite liquid and will soon be flowing to where it belongs. Glenrickniagara, with a twist.









I try not to make more than three critical posts in a month; that is unless I'm having too many of these. Winter is back, nu?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Karson:* Thanks! I did the Buddy thing last night, also pleased to.

The Niagra Falls Link is Great! Downloaded a bunch of Pics. They even had the "Postcard" Pic on there and explained about a "Backup" in the River that cause it to Freeze up more than usual. BUT!!! The water kept Flowing!! ....LOL..

*Gene:* You named a Drink after ME??? WOW!! P.S. I'm coming down and Blow Up Your Shop!!! ...LOL…

*Steve:* That is one Beautiful Shot!!!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

A Neighbours Dog "Fred" in the backyard. He HATES Cats!! GOOD BOY!!!
==================================================










==================================================

Cousins New Rotti Pup. We set this one up with one of Her Black Satin Sheets, a "Close To" Macro Shot, by Natural (Darkened) Light.

==================================================










===================================================


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice doggie photos, Rick… especially the Rotti!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Rick, I think Fred has evil eyes..
Was there a cat on your shoulder when that was taken ?

;-)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Fred is looking at Rick and thinking, "This is one big cat, but I think I can take him!"


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

This is one of the earliest pictures that I have credited to my name. January 1st 1984. And I screwed up with the spelling of January and it's been floating around the web incorrect for the last 28 years.

Back in the day (Early day of computers) it was common to make pictures using the print characters on the 132 character printers that were in the big computer rooms of the world.

No one was crass enough to post a picture of a girl, but you did have pictures of cars.

This was my contribution to the cause.

I was into computers before they ever taught them in schools. You learned at IBM or in my case Bell Labs.

Here is my picture If you print it it's about 4 pages long and you'll need to cut out some of the white space.

Just remember this was printed through the perforation without any form feeds (back in the day).


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Karson:

That's amazing! and a great story to go with it.

I had a look around to see what the Ferrari 308 looked like. Grabbed a Pic of one.
===========================================================









===========================================================

DARN! I downloaded the wrong picture! This is one of them Boogers, or Boogeratis .. something like that.

Why do these Women insist on getting in the way of a Picture, of a Nice Car like that!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Yah: That one looks different from the one sitting in my workshop.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Glen and Charlie:*

Fred has a long History. Basically he was found on the side of a Country Road, Broken Leg, Emaciated, One step away from Doggie Heaven. Animal Shelter got him, and nursed him back to Reasonable Health.

My Neighbours saw him. Bought him. Paid all the Vet bills $3,000.00+ I believe. They have NO Children, good thing. Fred is still "On The Edge". As you know there's only ONE ALPHA in a Pack (Family). In their case, that's Fred.

First time I met him I could see it coming (Dog Whisperer is one of my Favourite shows) so I gave him a Loud "HEY!" with the three finger "Bite" to the side of his neck. About 5 seconds later he came at me anyway. I had a Jacket on, he got it, I grabbed his Collar, Pinned him to the ground and kept him there until he Calmed down, a good 15 Mimutes. Some TLC, let him up, then just ignored him. Paid no attention to him, sat in a chair, he came and laid down beside me a while later.

BUT! I still don't trust him. That picture is one of about ten I took that day. As Ceaser Milano says "Calm, Assertive". At best we Respect each other. 
============================================================

NOW!! This Guy! *"Sunny"* was the first Dog I ever owned. My Parents didn't like dogs so I had to wait until shortly after I was Married. *Golden Retrievers are the BEST!!*

These Pictures are very Old, have been Scanned into My Computer, Cleaned up as best I could. Not the Greatest, but* The Memories are and that's what counts the most!!*

This one is from 1971 as a Pup.
============================================================









============================================================

This is from Ottawa. Sunny and My Daughter Denise. She's now 32 Years Of Age.

============================================================










============================================================

While I'm doing the "Golden Oldies". This is a Postcard from My Father. He was Overseas in Belgium when I was Born. From October 1944.

============================================================









============================================================

The "Writing Side" of the same Postcard.

============================================================

!









============================================================

Unfortunately Dad "Crossed Over" at the all to Young Age of 52. I was 21 at the time.

However LIFE is what LIFE is. *"Your Tears are Tears Of JOY for the Happiness You Have Known and Long To Know Yet Again."*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

wonderful pictures / memories!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to agree with you about Goldies… sweetest dogs on the planet!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Uh Oh!! 4 Days No Pics! Can't let that happen Charlie! ...LOL..

When I go Fishing or out for a Drive "Who Knows Where". Camera goes with me and also at times My Metal Detector and Camera.

Abandoned Farms or Roads that just seem to end, then a Walk to wherever is usually good "Hunting".

That was the case with this one. Abandoned Farm, found a few things with the Detector and Snapped this of an Old Silo.
=============================================================










=============================================================

I wish this Site Downloader would do Larger Pictures. I downsized this to 573×800. It hits here at 358×500. Looses a Lot going down. Oh well. No way I'm going back to "Photobucket". One Virus from them is enough.

Cheers Charlie!

Rick


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's an amazing shot!! Beautiful angle, colours, details… history.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you Ms. Debbie. ALWAYS NICE to receive a Compliment!

Much Appreciated!

Rick


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Dinger (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome photos, and great idea for a post, Charlie! Didn't realize you're from Nawlins! I had the great pleasure of volunteering for a church in the East after Katrina two spring breaks and moved down for about two years after. I even proposed to my wife at City Park. My second home. We're coming for a visit in a couple weeks. Can't wait to shake this chilly March weather! That said, we were having a beatiful spring until a frost killed all our magnolia blossoms. Here's a few from around the house. Not great at photography…


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

A shot I never got a few years ago..my neighbours Magnolia in full bloom with snow on the hills in the background..
Every time it blooms I keep hoping..

Sigh….


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

beautiful photos!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

More great photos, everyone! Thanks!


----------



## Dinger (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, Glen if you were in Michigan today you would have it. I was going to mow my lawn today - then it snowed…go figure.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Spring must be here. Petunia is coming out of hibernation!


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

All I can do is chuckle, gfadvm

MIKE


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This morning felt and looked like a frosty October morning. The neighbor's pond had a thick bank of fog above it. Unfortunately, most of the fog was gone by the time I was able to get out with the camera.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Took these in the garden this afternoon.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Some Canada Day shots from the Trans Canada Highway.








This is Monday, westbound toward Canmore Alberta, I think Castle Mouintain.
and some random mountains of the Rockles..


















It's still winter up there, but that's not stopping the tourist flow..over the weekend spotted 'plates from Alaska, Florida and everything from Nova Scotia west, oh and Montana was very well represented as well.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

What a view, Glen! (from a flatlander)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Charlie, that's some tame stuff, you should have seen the storms that stopped hanging above the 
mountains..no shots, we were both white knuckling through some of that..!!

Debbie, from the realy big stuff to the realy fine. Nice !


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Miss D, you take a fine picture.
gene


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

My daughter gave her mother a new Lilly plant last year. This is the first blossom.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

These are from a City Park/Lake in Newmarket. "Fairy Lake" (Don't Ask) ...LOL..

All Wild. Pansies, Queen Anns Lace, Scotch Thistle, and Three Bugs on a ? Flower. 
=================================================




























Dinner is being served on a ? Flower that is about the size of a Toonie. OOPS. US? 1 Inch across.
==================================================


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, Charlie. This is a nice post.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

couldn't find any really good pics of flowers, I hope this is okay.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

one more.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

This is beautiful.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Steve, we'll let your "ho-hum" landscapes slide.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe this is why I'm called the bandit??









Same last name, same blue eyes….


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Heavy on HDR but nicely done.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

a tiger lilly i think


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

And, a Welcome to MY world views









Watch over by Mary - kate







Have a nice holiday, folks, I have to go to work tonight.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

A peaceful jewish family. Part of the American dream…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Now these are some very cool pix…

http://www.petapixel.com/2013/02/08/photos-from-above-show-models-playing-in-a-two-dimensional-world/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+PetaPixel+(PetaPixel)


----------

